# Searching For Video...



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone remember seeing a video like this...?

I believe the dog was a border collie but not 100% sure...

The dog is in the middle of a ring with a small wall forming the perimeter. On top of this wall, all around the entire ring, sit many various dog toys and objects.

The handler's voice can be heard asking the dog to find a specific toy, then the dog is seen searching the wide variety of these objects until he locates the one he is looking for. 

It's a really cool video, but that's as much detail as I can recall from it. If anyone knows of it, and where I could find it again, I'd really appreciate it!

-Jackie


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't access YouTube at work, but that clip was on a TV show called Dog Genius, either on Animal Planet or National Geographic.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Are you thinking of Skidboot? http://www.skidboot.com/html/movies.html

He was one VERY well trained dog!


----------



## Mrsurnso (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok guys I need help! I am looking for (and have been looking for so long now!) the video that had the GSDs getting the ice out of the door of the refrigerator door and letting the others eat some too! I saw it here a while ago. I think it is a YouTube but not sure. Any help on this would be so appreciated!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mrsurnso, that is moderator GSDBESTK9's Gala. The video is on her website: http://www.gsdbestk9.com/Gala/Gala371.mpg


----------



## Mrsurnso (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you so very much for such a quick response Cassidys Mom..I am not sure that was it (unless there is a longer version). Ok, it starts off with one of the dogs, I think there are 3, going up to the fridge and getting some ice for itself, with the other dogs looking on watching, this the dogs keeps going back for more ice for itself and then he it holds the ice maker handle down so the other dogs can have some too? 

I am sorry I should have been more specific in my last post. But I enjoyed looking at her site! wonderful GSDs.


----------

